# A Hindi Digit Mag !! What's your say



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, 

    I am Prabal Pratap from Patna,a student ,an avid technology 
 enthusiast and a regular Digit reader.I know some friends of mine who 
 like to know more about technology & gadgets but English language is a 
 constraint for them.There are couple of Hindi computer mags in cities 
 like Patna,Kanpur & Indore but quality content is an issue with them.We 
 always wished to have a Digit quality magazine in Hindi to cater this 
 belt. 

 I think its high time to nurture this idea and suggest the Digit Team to 
 go for a quality magazine in Hindi language too.This should not be the 
 Hindi translated Digit (English) mag but a customised information source for
 technology enthusiast from developing North Indian cities . 



Do you think Digit should start it ?  



Prabal


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think a Hindi tech mag is a good move. 
How many of the terms can be translated into hindi?


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 11, 2009)

All the terms can't be translated into HIndi,but it makes sense to bring a product in the medium they are comfortable reading in.The tough technical terms could be illustrated in the 'Index' pages.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2009)

but, again, I was thinking. "Hindi Tech Mag"...this would be a whole new business opportunity for them. But will only be limited in hindi belt.

Reaching Pan India has two options, English (which they are doing excellent) and going regional.

Going regional would require more maintainability. And quality control would not be possible from one particular location. 
Regional content would require regional staffs too.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

no way!!! Technology is global phenomenon and Global language should be used.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

^+1 

And many technological terms will be confusing and a Hindi tech mag sounds funny


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 11, 2009)

Not possible.
English is recognized internationally so the magazine should be offcoursed published only in English.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

yeh CM690 ka nirmaan (build quality) badhiya hai. hawa itna aata hain ki kisi bhi yantr ko thanda rakhta hai 

^^ that sucks, right?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 11, 2009)

Moving to hindi is not a good option. Across the India, peoples of many states can speak and understand hindi(bcoz of bollywood). But can't read hindi.

While ny 10+2 people can read and understand english very well. Even in states where literacy is very low.


----------



## utsav (Aug 12, 2009)

देख यार हिंदी में टेक मैगजीन बनाने का इतना use नही है , पहली बात तोह यह है की इंग्लिश क टर्म्स को हिंदी में अनुवाद करना होगा जो की इतना फायदे मंद नही है , कंप्यूटर शिक्षा पे अगर कोई किताब बनायीं जाए तोह वोह कुछ हद्द तक ठीक है क्युकी उससे कंप्यूटर साक्षरता बढेगी परन्तु हाई लेवल की टेक मैगजीन बिलकुल ही दूसरी बात है, 

, in other words i meant its not feasible , learning english is not a big issue , learning computers is a big issue, if a guy cant manage to learn english then what he will do by learning computers?? , a only hindi knowing guy cant even write a single programming language nor cant he understand them coz he doesnt knws english ,





desiibond said:


> yeh CM690 ka nirmaan (build quality) badhiya hai. hawa itna aata hain ki kisi bhi yantr ko thanda rakhta hai
> 
> ^^ that sucks, right?



यह सीएम् ६९० का निर्माण सामग्री बहुत ही अच्छा है  , हवा इतना आता है की किसी भी यन्त्र को ठंडा रखता है 


that sucks more ehh ?? 



thanks to orkut for hindi typing translation   , see orkut is not that bad always


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 12, 2009)

Most people, even those from lower economic strata, send their children to english medium schools. Vernacular language computer magazine will not work out in the long term.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 12, 2009)

See,I accept English is global language and all the terms can't be translated into Hindi, but there is a pool of individuals who wants to know about technology but fluency in English is a constraint.In cities like Jabalpur or even Moradabad you will find mobile phones with every alternate individual on road and they discuss tech stuff too.But,they don't have the correct information on these gadgets.
43% of Indian population has Hindi as mother tongue and this covers all the North Indian states.So,its not going to cost them much,there is a huge potential in these states as next development cycle will start in tier II & tier III cities only.
We need to slip in their shoes and suggest.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah. if you want me to slip to their shoes and see, first, let them learn English. If the devel is going to start in T2 and T3 cities, they better be prepared!!!


----------



## Coool (Aug 12, 2009)

What is the name of "*Computer*" in hindi??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2009)

that would be : kampooter


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 12, 2009)

^^nah that would be "*karamphutiya*"

Thumbs down!!


----------



## max_demon (Aug 12, 2009)

^^it would be "sangadakyantra" technically . i myself used to read smart computing published by jasubhai digital media , and it didnt sucked . i can read/hear hindi or english seemlessly but still for larger population hindi is good


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2009)

cant we have a hinglish type of magazine.....

यह सीएम् ६९० का निर्माण सामग्री बहुत ही अच्छा है  , हवा इतना आता है की किसी भी यन्त्र को ठंडा रखता है 

or we can write

यह CM690 का build quality बहुत ही अच्छा है  , हवा इतना आता है की किसी भी equipment को ठंडा रखता है


----------



## utsav (Aug 12, 2009)

here comes the hindi version of microsoft windows xp  

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/1596/hahar.jpg


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 12, 2009)

Truly said,It could be a Hinglish magazine.We can't translate every word in Hindi so its a valid point to write the technical terms in English and explain the same in Index pages.
This will surely add a pool of tech enthusiasts from vernacular medium to a common platform.

Cheers


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

utsav said:


> here comes the hindi version of microsoft windows xp
> 
> *img246.imageshack.us/img246/1596/hahar.jpg



Lol that's funny.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2009)

^^ there is more to that.

it's actually called Winxp Laloo edition and there are three login id's

1) Laloo
2) Rabri (rabdi to be precise)
3) Hamri Bhains



anyways, Back to topic. as I said earlier, those who are able to understand technical terms, I think they won't feel any difficulty in understanding plain english.


----------



## blondie (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubbish! you don't understand English, make an effort to learn it and learn it.

There are no two ways here, English is a must in the information age, board the train or stay back, your choice.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 12, 2009)

omg...this idea is seriously crazy..i am not against the language but tech in hindi is not feasible...lets just try to come up with Marathi,Guju,Bengali,mallu,konkani..lol..the list will go on... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> yeh CM690 ka nirmaan (build quality) badhiya hai. hawa itna aata hain ki kisi bhi yantr ko thanda rakhta hai
> 
> ^^ that sucks, right?


 
HAHAHHAHAHAA....Oh dude..that was nice..would be nice to see this on digit mag...Cm690 is awesome...


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 12, 2009)

Digit already had an Hindi version when they were Chip, probably discontinued due to limited audience.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2009)

utsav said:


> here comes the hindi version of microsoft windows xp
> 
> *img246.imageshack.us/img246/1596/hahar.jpg




Lolz......!! 

Well peoples of many states can speak and understand hindi but doesn't knw to read/write hindi.

This wont b a gud idea to move India's No. 1 tech mag to b publish in hindi.

And I'm sure tat a person who uses technology in his daily life knows atleast tat much english.

Mobiles to rickshaw-walas bhi use karte hain...!! Par I think use technology se koi lena dena nahin hai...!!


----------



## swordfish (Aug 12, 2009)

then i want it in gujarati, marathi, tamil, telugu too.. 
South people will say we dont know hindi make it in tejugu.. 

its not possible to translate and understand tech terms in native lang..


----------



## din (Aug 13, 2009)

techno_funky said:


> Digit already had an Hindi version when they were Chip, probably discontinued due to limited audience.



Yes, I remember their ads of the 'Hindi' version in the Chip magazine long back.

Regarding the topic, there are few IT magazines in Malayalam. I checked one of the magazines at my friend's place and it was good. I mean for people who are old and can't learn / understand English much it may help.

But for the new generation, English magazines will be a better option as it will be easy for them.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 13, 2009)

God.. what kind fools are using this forum now?...
already people typing in their native language is irritating for most. They do it even though others request not to.

If one cant use/read/understand english properly. better not go into this at all.
After some basic knowledge about tech in native languages, One has to upgrade to english one time or the other. If he wants to be good at it.

or make a compiler in hindi. then say make a mag in hindi.


----------



## din (Aug 13, 2009)

@m-jeri

Some of your comments are bit harsh it seems !

As you aware of the malayalam computing, movements in the unicode section and things like that, common man should also know and benefit from IT and computers. It is not just for people who know English. I am not talking about youngsters for whom it is very easy to learn English and also IT/Computers. I am talking about the common man, old people etc. For people like that, it will help if a magazine is there in the regional language.

We can't teach people everything in regional language. But there are things which they can learn in their regional language which help them in the field of IT. Remember, FF has international versions with a very long list of regional languages.

But typing in another language in this forum, I agree it is not a good idea. As many people will not be able to understand it.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 13, 2009)

Technology,like music doesn't have a language.Countries like China & Japan have softwares and other tech stuff in their own native languages.You can't even imagine how many lives the Digit Team would touch by bringing a product in Hindi.Let these Hindi hinterland people taste the advent of technology and then they'll decide for their preferred language.
A magazine like Digit will not only showcase the reviews and product descriptions but could cover the Career options in IT field , Where to source Govt.info,tutorials and stuff.
This will surely help the students who uses Hindi language as sole medium till their graduation or so. The opportunities are immense.....we need to give it a thought though..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2009)

Thn y hindi???

Make it in oriya, tamil, bengali etc etc

Peoples of many states doesn't knows to read/write hindi.

As we cant make them learn english who doesnt know in d same way we cant make them learn to read/write hindi.

Ya but if u r saying of a copy which will contain some preliminary technology to make olders/illiterates learn about technology or how tech can help thm (size is sumthng like FT) thn its ok.

But ditching the current one and completely moving to hindi is impossible thinking.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 13, 2009)

The Hindi Digit will be a product extension of Original Digit and not its transformation.Moreover,Hindi is national language because it is understood by 43% of population which any other vernacular medium doesn't match..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2009)

As none of u have read my previous posts, let me ask the OP a few questions.
1>Who told u Hindi is our national language? There is still debate on this.
2>How did u calculate 43% figure?
3>Who are the target audience for Hindi Mag?


Emotional reasons doesn't stand in business. They are here to business and to make profit. Can u show any reason that hindi digit mag would be a profitable venture?

U say 43% understand hindi does it mean 43% can READ hindi? 
And If Digit is printed in hindi they would BUY?

And, only one way I can find a hindi mag from Digit or (9.9 media) is a suppliment copy with main mag, or test prints of max 10 to 12 pages as a different mag+huge advertising. (*b/w why don't Digit advertise in Print and telemedia. They will be first to do so and will be able create enough curiosity among viewers*   )
I don't think, a full fledged Hindi Digit would be possible at once without doing a market research.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2009)

Well an annual Hindi magazine release would be great. First they can begin with Hindi, then extend to other langauges like Oriya, Bengali, Gujarati, etc.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 14, 2009)

Prabal Pratap said:


> Technology,like music doesn't have a language.Countries like China & Japan have softwares and other tech stuff in their own native languages.You can't even imagine how many lives the Digit Team would touch by bringing a product in Hindi.Let these Hindi hinterland people taste the advent of technology and then they'll decide for their preferred language.
> A magazine like Digit will not only showcase the reviews and product descriptions but could cover the Career options in IT field , Where to source Govt.info,tutorials and stuff.
> This will surely help the students who uses Hindi language as sole medium till their graduation or so. The opportunities are immense.....we need to give it a thought though..



Let the people of the Hindi hinterland learn English. I do not think it is an unreasonable demand in this day and age. It is sad that they have to use Hindi as their sole medium of graduation. These short sighted education policies have been scrapped in Kerela, if I am not mistaken. You now have a choice between English medium and Malayalam medium of education even in government schools. Our Karnataka government, like you Hindi speaking government, is still obsessed with Kannada medium. I do not know when they'll wake up and smell the coffee. They are not even able to accept a ruling of the Supreme Court of India, which clearly stated that a choice of medium of instruction is for parents to make.



rhitwick said:


> As none of u have read my previous posts, let me ask the OP a few questions.
> 1>Who told u Hindi is our national language? There is still debate on this.
> 2>How did u calculate 43% figure?
> 3>Who are the target audience for Hindi Mag?
> ...



1> Yes it isn't. Our constitution specifies a national bird, flower, etc. but not a national language. As far as language goes it mentions - two official languages, english and hindi. There is no mention of the primacy of hindi over english. And in case the OP did not know, the founding fathers of this great country, *in their infinite wisdom*, chose to write the constitution which guarantees all our freedoms, in *English*.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 17, 2009)

We celebrated 63 years of Independence and there is still is illiteracy and vernacular medium dominance in most of the states.So,how many more years we need to wait for the Govt. to make the policies and educated these people in English.

Why Hindi?
I repeat ,because its still understood by most people in India,the number is bigger than any other vernacular  language,spoken in almost all north Indian states..Jammu & kashmir,HP,Punjab,Haryana,UP,Uttarakhand,MP,Bihar,Jharkhand,Delhi & even northern part of Orissa.
So why not try it out with a larger populace ? The other languages like Kannada, Telugu and Malayalam will follow once the response is impressive.

Once people start reading the elements of their interest ,they surely will try to learn the language which will make them understand the same in a better way.

We all English speaking class has a bias and want others to compete and understand our views in English only.
Why don't we (Digit Team / Tech Enthusiasts) reach them first instead of they first learn English and reach us(Tech Knowledge)

PP


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 19, 2009)

@Din...

sometimes you need see beyond words to know what they mean..and i am sure i expressed the correct information..

its not at all harsh. it was direct.


----------

